# Kia made a synth??



## KEM (May 10, 2022)

Well…









Sounds In Nature | Movement that inspires | Kia Global Brand Site


Movement in nature has inspired us for centuries. And now, the sounds of movement in nature have inspired a new instrument that will put you into a creative state of flow.




worldwide.kia.com


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2022)

KEM said:


> Well…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just downloaded it.


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2022)

It's a cute little one Osc mono synth with some built in nature samples that are either on or off. The nature samples can't be controlled via the keyboard but you can control the volume. In its current state I wouldn't know what to do with it. But to its credit, that little one osc is pumping out some serious bass.


----------



## KEM (May 10, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I just downloaded it.





José Herring said:


> It's a cute little one Osc mono synth with some built in nature samples that are either on or off. The nature samples can't be controlled via the keyboard but you can control the volume. In it's current state I wouldn't know what to do with it. But to it's credit, that little one osc is pumping out some serious bass.



I saw it was on PC but the website didn’t say anything about Mac from what I could see, but it’s a very intriguing idea


----------



## tressie5 (May 10, 2022)

I had the first version from a few months ago. Back then there was no midi keyboard input, so no synth, and it was called 'movement.', a name I suspect was dropped to avoid confusion with Output's Movement. This new synth is in its infancy. They'll probably add polyphony, more oscillators, different ways to control the sampled ambiences, and probably a price tag.


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2022)

The core sound is really good. The filter sounds good. The envelopes though are really rough. It has an LFO but can't really hear it working and no way to route it.


----------



## FireGS (May 10, 2022)

Is it a VST?


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2022)

FireGS said:


> Is it a VST?


Yeah. VSt 2 and VST3


----------



## HeliaVox (May 10, 2022)

And m1 native


----------



## KEM (May 10, 2022)

HeliaVox said:


> And m1 native



Crazy how Kia can make Apple Silicon native plugins before actually music software companies can…


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2022)

KEM said:


> Crazy how Kia can make Apple Silicon native plugins before actually music software companies can…


Kia has deep pockets and probably thousands of some of the best programmers on the planet. Doing music software is probably what they did for fun on a Sunday afternoon. 
The synth has some promise and I hope they develop it further.


----------



## KEM (May 10, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Kia has deep pockets and probably thousands of some of the best programmers on the planet. Doing music software is probably what they did for fun on a Sunday afternoon.
> The synth has some promise and I hope they develop it further.



Yeah I know and that’s exactly what frustrates me, I wish it was that easy for everyone


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 11, 2022)

Its for sure not the Mercedes of Synths.


----------



## mscp (May 11, 2022)

Simple. Made from scratch. 


KEM said:


> Crazy how Kia can make Apple Silicon native plugins before actually music software companies can…


----------



## KEM (May 11, 2022)

mscp said:


> Simple. Made from scratch.



Fair point, nothing to rework or worry about breaking


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 11, 2022)

I first thought and wished they would have focused on the nature part. A really great athmo/nature/environment vst still missing but this OSC is really disturbing (me). In this combination it does not make any sense for me at all. An athmospher generator that lets your electronic kia car fly threw nature......


----------



## cuttime (May 11, 2022)

Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, (I haven't tried it yet but I intend to) but that video contains some thick psycho-babble and pseudosciencey claims. The only buzzword they missed was "quantum".


----------



## flampton (May 11, 2022)

So did TikTok
A machine learning synth of some sort, haven't tried it





__





Mawf


Mawf is a DAW-compatible VST plugin developed by the Speech, Audio and Music Intelligence team at ByteDance for music producers and musicians. It uniquely combines a synth, creative effect and machine learning engine into an easy to use...




mawf.io


----------

